# Audi All wheel drive is still tops



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

This link is in German - 
Very interesting!

http://video.google.com/videop...=audi

Jeff Simons


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi All wheel drive is still tops (Elkmtnmotors)*








hot


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi All wheel drive is still tops (Elkmtnmotors)*

god i cant wait to buy an Audi


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi All wheel drive is still tops (MSGTYetti)*

yup, i saw that vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MSGTYetti* »_god i cant wait to buy an Audi

x2


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Audi All wheel drive is still tops (mujjuman)*

sort of looked like they had a lot more momentum to carry the car up when they drove the Audi. the BMW looked like driver error. was this an independent test?


----------



## audiott (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi All wheel drive is still tops (baco99)*

same here


----------

